# Toolz



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

OK, so I'm a newbie to finishing with tools thing. If you missed my intro been doing it by hand long enough to gone under the knife for the shoulder operation. 

Now getting bigger jobs and looking into tooling. 

The picture shows what I got minus the Porter Cable sanding unit (it's at a job). So corners are where most of the time is spent so looking at corner boxes, mudtubes, and mudrunner. Yes I've used the search button and found some threads of interest by the way but still symied on what to get. I like the tubes (price) but saw some of you really thought they were trash. If I'm going to get a tool I'll buy quality the first time.

I'm unclear reading some of the old threads if you guys are mounting the 3.5's and 2.5's on the mudrunner or just coming back with them on a pole after filling the corner.

Also, do ya ever use hot mud with tools? Maybe 90 or 210. Been warned about using it in the bazooka.

So


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Those blue hawk screws are good screws. No boogers.
You can run hot mud through a c/p. ,,,and that's it for my knowledge of machine tools.Just wait a bit,, this is a 3 page thread...


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

That looks like a TT roller, Whats the angle head[TT]?


----------



## Paulie (Aug 27, 2011)

DSJOHN said:


> That looks like a TT roller, Whats the angle head[TT]?


Well........ I didn't want to spend the big $ till I tried it out first and the rent all places don't rent 'em cause they always came back broke so I found this trio on CL for 400. Wilco bazooka and unclear about the roller and angle head. All works. On the job I was on at the time I had the guy (that sold 'em to me) come over and give me a quick "how to" and used 'em. 

They worked out well although a obvious learning curve from knives. I really got the hang of it by the time I got to the garage LOL. So now I'm on to more tools and planing my next purchase. Saw this on CL here angle heads but don't want to paint myself into a corner if TT doesn't accept NS heads and so on. 

I'll get a quality set but want to test the waters right now and limit $

Just looking for some help really.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Paulie said:


> Well........ I didn't want to spend the big $ till I tried it out first and the rent all places don't rent 'em cause they always came back broke so I found this trio on CL for 400. Wilco bazooka and unclear about the roller and angle head. All works. On the job I was on at the time I had the guy (that sold 'em to me) come over and give me a quick "how to" and used 'em.
> 
> They worked out well although a obvious learning curve from knives. I really got the hang of it by the time I got to the garage LOL. So now I'm on to more tools and planing my next purchase. Saw this on CL here angle heads but don't want to paint myself into a corner if TT doesn't accept NS heads and so on.
> 
> ...


Have been pleased with Blueline boxes and handels and pump,never tried bazooka. We most always use tapetech angle heads have others but prefer TT. Angle box Blueline is great. We dont ever run hotmud thru any tool other than pan and knife although Ive heard other people do.. Beats them up faster IMO. Dont use flushers or compound tubes either so cant help there. Tryin to be helpful:yes:


----------



## Captain Drywall (Aug 15, 2011)

sssss


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

You could run hotmud through the zookie, but !!!!! too much typing but one big one is the hotmud is too gritty and wears seals and parts down faster. and if it ever set off on you, and it's in your pump or zookie...... good luck.

Just mix your mud super runny to get that 3.5 head to wipe the mud, more runny than you may think. Your roller is the more important tool when going with the larger head 1st. Don't be afraid to put some muscle behind it.

You could go with the same angle head to flush/glaze with till you get more $$$$, you will still need to figure which tool to use to finish angles with. if your just going to do basements and so forth, you may as well get the angle box.

And you can still pre fill with hotmuds, make it a fast setting type and a stiff mix. It helps with the drying process with the flat tapes etc......

Now send me my 2 bucks:whistling2:


----------

